# 15 points...Walker County



## jinx0760 (Dec 28, 2004)

check out this late season buck killed Sunday morning on our hunting club...not by me...http://by21fd.bay21.hotmail.msn.com...&start=56908&len=367622&mimepart=3&vscan=scan


----------



## Trizey (Dec 28, 2004)

Try again Jinx....  That link came back to Woody's.


----------



## jinx0760 (Dec 29, 2004)

*no pics coming*

There will be no pics...one of my club members pulled a good one on me....sorry


----------

